# For $45.00 dogs become a champion



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I think I've heard it all now. There is a new organization, The American Champion Club, where one can send in two pictures of their dog, along with $45.00, and receive blue ribbons and a certificate of championship. According to this organization, the owner is the one to determine if the dog meets the criteria.
Just think, byb and puppymills will be getting championships on their dogs so that they can charge even more for their inferior animals. The unsuspecting puppy buyer will think they have a puppy from champion parents. 
WHAT A SCAM


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Champions of what? LOL I don't think this will be a problem really.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh my goodness...I wonder what these dogs are champions of? As the saying goes...a fool and his money are easily parted.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I agree I dont think it's right.
I also feel just because Nemo is from a pet store, he is not inferior either!!
Guess it's just choice words..









ANDREA~


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I fear that people won't ask "champion of what?" just as people seem to be satisfied with getting "papers" even if they aren't from the AKC. Look how many people buy the "we get the puppies from local breeders" line at the pet shop only to be very surprised to find out later their puppy came all the way from Missouri!

As Saltymalty said, a fool and his money are easily parted. I agree with Happy B. This is great news for the byb's and internet scammers.


Here's a sample of the bs:

"We believe there can be only one true judge of 
your dog's beauty and character. We also 
believe this person is not an old man who 
spends 5 minutes with your dog. Our judges 
merely evaluate the photos to be of the breed 
each owner claims. The true judges at the 
American Champion Club is each owner of 
each dog. Only you can truly decide if your 
dog has what it takes for you to hang an 
American Champion certificate in your home. " 

http://www.americanchampiondogs.com/


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

No more posts from me on this subject!! !!!!!!!!!

ANDREA~


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I fear that people won't ask "champion of what?" just as people seem to be satisfied with getting "papers" even if they aren't from the AKC. Look how many people buy the "we get the puppies from local breeders" line at the pet shop only to be very surprised to find out later their puppy came all the way from Missouri!
> 
> As Saltymalty said, a fool and his money are easily parted. I agree with Happy B. This is great news for the byb's and internet scammers.
> 
> ...


 

Just disgusting. So true - a fool and his money (spoken like a true fool). And you're right - that is pure BS.



Sincerely, 

Ch Bonnie Marie


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OMG! What an awful organization. It sort of reminds me of a diploma mill. Getting a piece of paper without the work, investment, etc. that goes in to obtaining something whether it is a championship or diploma or even becoming a minister. Seems like on the Internet anyone can be "someone" by paying a fee. 

I think this will indeed cause problems. We will likely start seeing ads in the newspaper for Malts with Champion parents and most people will not even know to ask what sort of championship it is. It just muddies the waters and confuses things terribly.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> OMG! What an awful organization. It sort of reminds me of a diploma mill. Getting a piece of paper without the work, investment, etc. that goes in to obtaining something whether it is a championship or diploma or even becoming a minister. Seems like on the Internet anyone can be "someone" by paying a fee.
> 
> I think this will indeed cause problems. We will likely start seeing ads in the newspaper for Malts with Champion parents and most people will not even know to ask what sort of championship it is. It just muddies the waters and confuses things terribly.[/B]



There is enough confusion out there now for the uneducated. I ran across a website the other day from someone who advertised their pups came from "grandchampion parents". Now, to someone not in the know, that sounds pretty good. What they meant was that the grandparents of their dogs earned a championship.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Would anyone like to buy a bridge?


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Would anyone like to buy a bridge?[/B]


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

Crazy! It's like those websites where you can buy yourself a college degree!


----------



## Morkie4 (Oct 13, 2006)

All we can do is educate people.........then each has to make their own decisions. Hopefully educated people will ask the right questions before they make a purchase. I know I've been educated a lot about different things just by being part of web sites that you can freely discuss these very topics.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

inferior animals?????

That needs to be rethought.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> inferior animals?????
> 
> That needs to be rethought.[/B]



By definition, the byb and puppymill is breeding for $$$ and not quality. While some might search out a dog with a pedigree, many do not know how to use this to work for the betterment of the breed. A reputable breeder knows how to take the pedigree of two dogs and combine in a predictable manner to produce sound, healthy offspring. The byb and puppymiller just breeds two dogs to produce pups for $$$ They do not do health testing, and will continue to breed even when a problem is found in the lines.
Breeding to standard is paramount for the reputable breeder. It's important to them that their dogs don't have huge noses, curly coats, long bodies, weigh twice the breed standard or have health problems....
In my opinion, no dog is inferior except when it comes to deciding if it meets the requirement for breeding. Even some of the best breeders have dogs that they pet out because they don't meet the requirements for breeding. A byb or puppymiller would not know how to make this decision or care to do so, as their goal is to breed bodies for $$$.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my Lady to death and wouldn't trade her for the world, but she sure meets the dictionary's description of "inferior"!









_falling short of some prescribed norm_ or _Low or lower in quality, value, or estimation_


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> inferior animals?????
> 
> That needs to be rethought.[/B]


i disagree. massimo is inferior according to the maltese breed standard. he does not deserve to be a champion. however, that does not mean i love him any less.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304542
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And, Carrie, you know he has health issues, so he is "inferior" for breeding. Some of the dogs I've loved the most through the years would be considered "inferior" for breeding, but superior as a pet and family member.



> I love my Lady to death and wouldn't trade her for the world, but she sure meets the dictionary's description of "inferior"!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Again, "inferior" for breeding, but not for being one of the best pets ever.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Faye, well said!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Faye and Marj, You put it so well. There is no need for anyone to get defensive over the term "inferior"... Lord knows I have two that could never be champions. We all think our Malts are wonderful and they are... many of them just don't meet the breed standard; therefore, they are inferior specimans of the breed. That's all.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Faye and Marj, You put it so well. There is no need for anyone to get defensive over the term "inferior"... Lord knows I have two that could never be champions. We all think our Malts are wonderful and they are... many of them just don't meet the breed standard; therefore, they are inferior specimans of the breed. That's all.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, Shar. I've had some of those here. My Trinket is a love and a bautiful little girl, but she is not only not for breeding, but not for sale because she has an open fontanel at ten months of age and she is just three pounds. One of the things a breeder has the responsibility of doing is deciding if the dog has the potential to produce quality. I've sold one because it didn't have the correct tail set, another because she was too small to breed, and another because she didn't have the face I wanted to reproduce. It's rare that any breeders shows to championship all of their dogs used in a breeding program, but that doesn't mean they don't want the dog to not meet the same characteristics as those they do show.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Personally I think anyone who is gullable enough to send a picture of their pet along with the $45 more than likely can kiss both goodbye. These scams are just that, a money grabber for whoever it is doing the scam and if they do happen to get the worthless piece of paper back it's not worth a cracker anyway.

I know Scooby is of the "inferior" standard and not for breeding but we adore him, he has personality plus and is a wonderful addition to our household, and is healthy too, I wouldn't want him any other way









Koko comes from a great bloodline and yet is not going to be used for breeding, he also is our pet, he will be within standard and I feel he will be a great little dog, and healthy, but that doesn't mean I want to use him for breeding, I just wanted a smaller type to contrast with Scooby as he is of the out of standard size








They are great little guys and our little boys, pets only









I most certainly don't get up tight about the "inferior" wording, I know it's not meant in a hurtful way, just a word


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

So for $270 my six misfits will suddenly be Champions?

My check's in the mail
















I can't wait to tell Billy, he is now cream of the crop. Don't know what crop, but he'll be the cream of it


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Awww...


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> So for $270 my six misfits will suddenly be Champions?
> 
> My check's in the mail
> 
> ...



Billy is our CHAMPION already. He doesn't need to buy a piece of paper.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

It would be interesting, if I had $45 to blow, to see if I could get championship papers for Josie (a malti-poo). I think she might want to be a champion golden retriever! I wouldn't want to support their scam, but it would be interesting to see how little attention they pay to the photos.

As far as I'm concerned, I can print Josie a "Champion of Mommy's Heart" certificate for free!

Josie says: No, I don't wanna be a golden retriever, maybe a pug?


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The things people come up with to scam a person out of money.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304678
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That means alot to me and Billy, especially coming from a very respected breeder/rescuer, who knows the little misfits are out there.

Thank you Faye!! Billy will save his $45, and spend it on something more useful. Perhaps several bags of socks. He would have much more fun chewing those up, rather than his "degree", he would have that chewed up within minutes


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=304542
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 <span style="font-family:Comic">Errr EXCUSE me but WHAT are you saying about our Massimo? Sara is crying now! Tisk Tisk!









Massimo is HANDSOME and that is THAT!









Merry Christmas,
Melanie
</span>


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Information is still coming out concerning this site. Here is one of the latest things learned about them:


Did anybody notice that these people associate with World Society for Protection of Animals which is an arm of PETA.. I read the literature and it is all there.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Honestly to me AKC paperwork on a pet quality dog isn't worth anything either. Why would I spend the $$$$?

Although I had the paperwork to send in I've never registered any of my pets. Didn't make any sense since I wasn't going to show or breed them.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> Honestly to me AKC paperwork on a pet quality dog isn't worth anything either. Why would I spend the $$$$?
> 
> Although I had the paperwork to send in I've never registered any of my pets. Didn't make any sense since I wasn't going to show or breed them.[/B]



The difference with AKC papers is you can learn about your dog's ancestors. I've never sent in papers on pets, as they were spayed, but I did have the option of learning some of their history because their breeders provided us with a nice pedigree at the time of purchase.


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

I just showed my husband the site we're discussing......he said we should start a site to register hampsters!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> Information is still coming out concerning this site. Here is one of the latest things learned about them:
> 
> 
> Did anybody notice that these people associate with World Society for Protection of Animals which is an arm of PETA.. I read the literature and it is all there.[/B]


You're right! Petsmart is also a sponsored link!

http://www.americanchampiondogs.com/links.html


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=308755
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt that Petsmart corporate is really supporting the site. Of course I don't know for sure, but at the company I work for, our marketing director buys banner ads at sites that have a certain number of hits and content in the category of the products we sell. So, it really could be just a lazy marketing director or assistant who purchased the banner ad and has no understanding of what this site is. They may also have gotten a free listing for a couple months to see how many clicks they get before committing and yet it makes smaller companies jump on board because Petsmart is there.

We really should all write to Petsmart and inform them what type of site they are supporting with their advertising dollars.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=308807
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some of the breeders are already doing this. Pedigree dog food has already been removed. One post said that Dog.com was to be removed, and since they have such a heavy tie with AKC, I'm sure they are eager to be taken off this site.

You know, the whole thing makes me wonder if they asked anyone's permission to be posted. It did strike me as strange that a PETA associate would be included.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I know very little about marketing, but shouldn't a company or organization do a little research about the site before buying a banner ad? Once their name is associated with that site, I think it is assumed that they endorse it.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> I know very little about marketing, but shouldn't a company or organization do a little research about the site before buying a banner ad? Once their name is associated with that site, I think it is assumed that they endorse it.[/B]


Yes, they _should_ do research. But it is not just a matter of "black and white".... there are nuances... For example, a marketing director could get a call or email telling about the site... how many visitors it has... and a major sales pitch. Plus a "deal" for a couple free months to try it out. It could even be that an assistant dir. is in charge of banner ads. They may not even realize that this site is offensive to some. After all, there are those that probably think the site is wonderful and can't wait to send in their $45.

I'm not sure the general public is as atuned to some of these things as those of us who are concerned about animal welfare are. Remember that story in People magazine a year or so ago giving kudos to that kid who was a puppy broker. Some dumb writer didn't have a clue. That's what I would think was the situation with Petsmart.

P.S. Forgot to mention... for the company I work for we have banner ads on lots of sites.... and I don't think we think of it as really endorsing the content. We really just think of it as a site having visitors who are likely to be interested in our products. We, of course, wouldn't put those ads on a site that was offensive. But I really think our thought, first and foremost, is do this site's visitors need what we sell.


----------

